# Crufts 2013



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I was just wondering if any of you were going to Crufts this year on the Gundog/Vizsla day - either to watch or exhibit??

I am going to support various friends and Boris's mother and sister are competing - would be fun to meet up if anybody from the forum is going??


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Although Darcy is gorgeous, I am lead to believe you cannot show a dog at crufts or any other official dog show nowadays if your dog is docked, what a strange rule...


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

We were thinking of going to support the v's... can't show H as he's mixed smooth/wire cross (and wouldn't sit quietly anyway )


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

I say that I want to go every year, but haven't made it yet! Shame you can't take dogs in, it would be nice to show Ester what a well behaved dog looks like!!! ;D


----------



## SIMON7929 (Aug 21, 2012)

We will be attending on Saturday 09th March. First time I've ever been so am very excited.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Darcy - we are going along to see the best of the best, support friends and breeders, spend money on goodies and generally have fun.

Does anybody fancy meeting up on the saturday for a coffee?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

hotmischief said:


> Darcy - we are going along to see the best of the best, support friends and breeders, spend money on goodies and generally have fun.
> 
> Does anybody fancy meeting up on the saturday for a coffee?


 Sorry hotmischief.. :-[ it's just to far away, and I am busy at work .....


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi hotmischief! I really want to go! If memory serves me right the Kennel Club were doing a free gift of 2 Crufts tickets with first time pet insurance. Are V's/gundogs only on the 9th? 

Chloe and Nelly


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes Vizslas are gun dogs and they are on the saturday which is the 9th. Be great if you could make it. PM if you come and we can arrange to meet up.

Heather


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh sorry I meant Vizslas and  gundogs on the 9th haha! Will do Heather look forward to it!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

ugh! I really wanted to go to Crufts but have to work the Saturday  it's really close for us as well as Birmingham only 50min drive away from shrewsbury!!

Hope everyone who is going on Saturday has a good time supporting the Vs 

I will have to stick with watching the highlights with the h bomb. We watched it last night and he was glued to the tv.. started wagging his tail when the ridgeback came on (H likes to think he is a ridgeback!!  )


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

I didn't realize they're streaming the whole thing live on youtube (http://www.crufts.org.uk/). Yay


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

It is also on sky with Claire Bawlding. Was on for 2 hrs last night . Thing it was on More. maybe also on channel 4.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Have an amazing time at Crufts everyone! Nelly and I will be watching on tv as she's not very well and i don't want to leave my baby! 

Go V's!


----------



## SIMON7929 (Aug 21, 2012)

Was a great day out. I've never seen so many dogs in one place in the whole of my entire life. Plenty of Vizsla's around too! Kids were getting tired so we didn't stay as long as we would of liked! Definitely going next year but without the tribe this time.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

We had a great day, saw lots of beautiful Vizslas both hairy and smooth. A good friend from the Surrey Vizslas who only started showing last year won the junior dog class - you should have seen her face. Boris's mother and litter sister were both 4th VHC in both their respective classes. I did some shopping and drank lots of bubbly.

Simon don't know about your kids being tired I was shattered.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

I went to crufts yesterday too. Last minute decision as per usual. My first time there, and well worth the entrance fee. Wow, couldn't believe how vast it was. Shopping heaven for some! Bought some goodies and a collar for Ester. Went with my husband and we made a beeline for the V's, both smooth and wires. Met some beautiful dogs (especially the wires) and friendly owners willing to give advice. Most of the wire-haired vizsla owners said that in general they had much calmer and less hyper temperaments than their smooth cousins, and one of them said she used to have smooths, and now she would never have one again, after having wireys! Wasn't too impressed with gun dog group winner. Thought the wire and the smooth vizsla, and the GWP, were definitely worthy of winning. Shame  felt quite knackered myself after it all, and didn't get home till 10.30pm, although it might have helped if Ester hadn't woken me up 3 times the night before :'(. Would be great to meet up next year with anyone who wants to go. xxx


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

P - what a shame we didn't meet up. I spent quite alot of time in the wirey area with the breeders of my boy. As you say some lovely dogs, and I agree I thought the BIB was fabulous. Did you see the famous Zoldmali Alma who won veteran bitch. She came over from Hungray, she has so many Int Ch titles it filled 2 lines. Boris is proud to be her grandson!

We only stayed 6 hours but that was enough - so many people - and of course dogs

I always think the NEC is a very peculiar place to hold a dog show, but where could you get that many arenas with such fantastic access from roads, trains and airports.

Hope to see you there next year.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

hotmischief said:


> P - what a shame we didn't meet up. I spent quite alot of time in the wirey area with the breeders of my boy. As you say some lovely dogs, and I agree I thought the BIB was fabulous. Did you see the famous Zoldmali Alma who won veteran bitch. She came over from Hungray, she has so many Int Ch titles it filled 2 lines. Boris is proud to be her grandson!
> 
> We only stayed 6 hours but that was enough - so many people - and of course dogs
> 
> ...


I think we missed the lady from Hungary, heard talk of her, and her gorgeous dog, but when we arrived, we weren't sure where to go, what was on etc, even though we had a show guide. Impossible to be everywhere all at once. We also met a lovely calm smooth V called Boris! Sweet  to be honest, as much as I love shopping (and I really love shopping), it took so long to get round, and we didn't do that much shopping, I kind of thought all of the shopping areas got in the way of what everyone was there to see - all the beautiful dogs! Still, will probably be back again next year. Think I have a bit of a collar fetish ( for Ester, not me)! ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Pippylongstocking said:


> hotmischief said:
> 
> 
> > P - what a shame we didn't meet up. I spent quite alot of time in the wirey area with the breeders of my boy. As you say some lovely dogs, and I agree I thought the BIB was fabulous. Did you see the famous Zoldmali Alma who won veteran bitch. She came over from Hungray, she has so many Int Ch titles it filled 2 lines. Boris is proud to be her grandson!
> ...


 I know what you mean by a collar fetish...(Darcy) not me... ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Glad to hear I don't have to worry about your potential collar fettish. I think Ozkar admitted to having one!!

It was difficult to shop as too many people, but as you say I didn't go to shop. I hate shopping!!

The best part for me was seeing my friend Katie win Special Junior dog in the Smooth Vizslas. Brilliant for a first timer!!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll def try and go next year. I have been watching the gun dog show on tv tonight and was disappointed the vizslas didn't win.

Was it just me or did they both look tiny? Beautiful, but really small, especially the smooth one. H looks like a monster in comparison!!


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Hbomb said:


> I'll def try and go next year. I have been watching the gun dog show on tv tonight and was disappointed the vizslas didn't win.
> 
> Was it just me or did they both look tiny? Beautiful, but really small, especially the smooth one. H looks like a monster in comparison!!


They probably looked small in comparison to some of the other breeds, and with them both being bitches as well. I suppose the smooth was fairly slight, but mine is also, so not sure I particularly noticed. The wire haired V was particularly gorgeous - they were robbed - definitely should have won. My favourite moments were watching the 2 V's on the sidelines, after the judge had given them the once over, lolling around, and pawing owners for loves and treats. Too cute


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Vizsla people .....I love them all.. ;D....Darcy is only tiny, but in my eyes , she is the best in anyones show. :-*


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Pippylongstocking said:


> Hbomb said:
> 
> 
> > I'll def try and go next year. I have been watching the gun dog show on tv tonight and was disappointed the vizslas didn't win.
> ...


 Darcy is only 16 kilo's and a real smoothie..( coat type) ...LOL......I thought she might have been larger ,,,, I had a Weimaraner before ( bless him)...and I thought the Vizsla might have been a similar size ........in Darcy's case NO...


----------

